# best $30 I ever spent " home made tiller/harrow"



## nosfedgta

It took a couple hours to build and a whole $30.00 in scrap metal!!! and works like a charm. I did this in my back yard to see how it would work. I think it did darn good! maybe now my grass will actualy grow instad of washing out  this was clay dirt that I tried it on.

Its a piece if steel I-beam, big rebar, and some 2in square tubing.

I already had someone offer me a few bucks to make them one!!  

what do ya think?


----------



## hicktownboy

Wow!  That looks good!  I want one!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

WOW Now you can make me one o them for the Four wheeler!!!


----------



## MX5HIGH

Sometimes simple is better.


----------



## nosfedgta

Lostoutlaw said:


> WOW Now you can make me one o them for the Four wheeler!!!



that what I used to pull this one around.


----------



## nosfedgta

I plan on adding some wheels to it so I can flip it over to move it around easier.. It gets heavy lifting it!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

also with this setup you have it would allow you to add weight if you needed to  good idea with the wheels


----------



## Lilrock

Also if the points start not wanting to dig go to your local tractor supply store or whatever and get some all-purpose plow points and weld some on and that will help grab the soil to help bust up that nasty clay. All in all nice affordable plow and will provide years of use.


----------



## nosfedgta

Thanks! I will have to check those plow points out. It may make what I have a little better  so far its working pretty good...


----------



## T_LAND

*wheels for plow*

This is what I did. I took a straight axle off an old SNAPPER lawnmower and welded it on . Had to tack and brace it also , place your axle as far back as you can to accommadate the weight you might want to add and for easy flipping . I did an old harrow this way too . LOL , I get my son to ride it while I pull with 4 wheeler or lawn mower ..... great for small jobs .


----------

